# what is most popular owl



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the most popular owl spotted in the british isles












Answer 

a teat

Its a start to the day

Dave P


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

At the moment in this credit crunch it's gotta be the PR owl.

sorry it's all I could come up with at short notice.

I'll go now..,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I take my apology back Dave, "teat" I didn't see that till after my post, I thought it was a serious question, as it appeared in jokes and TRIVIA.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Is it a Teat..owel 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pusser, Mate,

Read the OP again, I missed it too.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Answer
> a teat


....and you too were watching telly the other day !

Now I shall sit here and waste time trying to think what programme it was on.

Help please !

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Grizzly,
yes i was watchingor listening to tv whilst perusing mh facts.

I can`t think which programme it was either.


Dave P


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: one for the pub Friday night :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Pub quiz expert eh Les

Dave p


----------

